# Hmmm question/assistance: GEORGIA



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I noticed last week a solid black German Shepherd (purebred or incredibly high mix) lying under a tree in front of the company across the road from mine in an industrial park. It was 90+ degrees outside, and the poor thing was panting hard. Someone had put some water near it. It has no collar. 

I asked someone about the dog, and they said, "He lives behind our buildings. No one owns him. We have tried coaxing him over with food and such, but he's not too fond of strangers. He'll bark and then wag his tail and sit down." 

So he/she does.

Yesterday when I was leaving work, I saw someone at the company across the street bent down at the dog's level with a piece of food in their hand calling out to it. The Shepherd wagged his tail, barked at her, then sat down as if he/she WANTED to go to her, but didn't.

We have a landfill at the back of our industrial park which makes me think that's where he/she is living or getting food. I tried calling some rescues, but no one is willing to take on a German Shepherd that is semi fearful of strangers. I don't think he/she is fearful, I just don't think it's had any human contact. 

Does anyone know someone else I could call? The dog is near the metro Atlanta area, and I am SO afraid it will get run over by one of the tractor trailers that go zooming down the road.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

This is a hard situation. If you catch him he has no where to go. Animal control is not an option. Can you take him/her in? I dont know if you are ready to take on a pup right now or not.

Dr Good, (he is on Kicks)wondering if he might help. Might be worth the phone call. He takes on pets and treats them and then tries to adopt them out. Sorry I cant be more help!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

SouthernThistle...post this story here.......Saving Georgia Dogs forum....maybe we can get advice/help......

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Do you have a couple hours you can spend working the dog??

Bring a bag full of VERY high value items - like pieces of cooked chicken breast sautéed in garlic (GREAT smell) or the like.

Go over near the dog and sit down. Don't face the dog, present your side to him. That's less threatening.

Speak softly and toss a piece of the chicken towards him. It should be right in front of him so he can get it without moving. Keep doing this for a few minutes to let him relax a bit. Then start tossing the food a little farther out from him and closer to you. You want him to have to get up and come just a bit closer to get the food. Keep this up. If he backs away then go back to tossing it near him.

You may have to do this for several hours for several days until he will come right to you.

Then you have to work in getting some type of slip lead around his neck.

Just remember - don't push him. Let him proceed at his pace.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I do not have a couple of hours to spend working him. I work from 7am-6pm and then have horses I have to feed and take care of. No, I cannot take him/her as I live in an apartment that allows NO pets (lease is up in October). 

There is someone at the other company where he "resides" during the day that is out there every afternoon trying to coax and tosses food to him. That's the same one he wags his tail at, barks, and sits down.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Would a no-kill Humane Society be able to help? I know in some places the HS will help with strays and in others they won't. 
Or how about the Atlanta HS & SPCA?

http://www.atlantahumane.org/


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You have horses, yet live in an apartment.

Sorry, very confused. And if you can care for the horses perhaps the dog could accompany you.

My hunch, adopt the dog and sell the horses. All of you would be better off.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Horses get boarded


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know what's confusing about "I have horses and live in an apartment?" My horses are boarded at a boarding facility, and if you're saying something about my income re: living in an apartment and have horses, then don't. I live in an apartment home not some rat-hole as I have no want to buy a home right now. 

No, the dog cannot accompany me. There are no pets allowed at the boarding facility, and where would I put him/her afterwards? The fact of the matter is I am in no position right now to have any sort of dog as a pet. My question was to whether someone had other avenues of suggestions here in Georgia for this dog.

You are right, Animal Control is not an option nor is a shelter, but a rescue or private rescue person with knowledge and ability to work with a dog with minimal human contact would work. You can't put a German Shepherd with minimal human contact in a cement pen at a shelter. 

Frankly, I don't know what you mean by your post. I will NOT "sell my horses." I rescued my horses, and I don't "sell" family members. I am not financially unable to care for my horses or myself or where I live. Finances are not the issue.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Timber1, many people have horses that live in Apts, rent houses, live in Condo's. Horses do really well in boarding being around other horses, it isn't the type of animal that needs human contact like dogs. Suggesting someone sell their animals to rescue a dog, which they don't have time for or a place for is out of line. 

Hopefully some Rescue will step in and try to trap this dog.

Val


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for stepping up for horses. You must not have any idea what they mean to those of us who own them. They are as much family as our dogs. I work to support all my animals, foster dogs, horses, cats and anything else that comes my way. While I am fortunate enough to live in the country with all my animals, some don't have that luxury but it makes the animals no less special to them.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleYou are right, Animal Control is not an option nor is a shelter, but a rescue or private rescue person with knowledge and ability to work with a dog with minimal human contact would work. You can't put a German Shepherd with minimal human contact in a cement pen at a shelter.


SouthernThistle, you're absolutely right, you need to have a place for the dog to go where it will get the proper care and attention. Have you spoken with the person across the street that's been trying to entice the pup with food? Maybe they have a plan in mind - and if so, contact the local animal shelter or HS to ask whether they will set up or loan you a live trap.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I went over on my lunchbreak to talk to whomever it was that is trying to feed the Shepherd (who has decided the company's front lawn across the street is his new daytime hangout spot). 

I talked to the woman who said, "I didn't know what kind of dog it is, but it sure is pretty." I told her, after I got a better look today before he sat up and jogged back a few feet away from me, that it was definitely a purebred black German Shepherd. I didn't check to see if it was a he or a she as it jogged away from me.

She said that she is working with it daily and hopes that eventually he/she will warm up so she can take him/her home to her farm. She said if she was to trap him and bring him home to her farm now, (using "him" for now) that he would be so freaked out that she doesn't know if she'd ever gain his trust.


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like this woman, given some more time, will be this dogs saving grace. She seems to be making a responsible decision about not wanting to freak the dog out by trapping it. Maybe we could share the food hints with her so that she gains this dogs trust sooner rather than later. 
Thank you SouthernThistle for investing the time and energy that you have into helping this fearful shepherd.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Update: I went over and met the Shepherd (male - intact). He is hanging out outside the company, but every once in awhile he'll try to come in....so they let him. (The company being the one across the street). He panics after awhile being inside (she said about an hour) so they let him back outside their front door. He has probably never been in a house before so one could assume he feels "trapped" when indoors, and because everything is so new...he wants to return to a place that is familiar. Woman's husband is a vet who came OUT to the company to do a look over on the dog and will be doing his basic vetting on site until trust is gained.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleUpdate: I went over and met the Shepherd (male - intact). He is hanging out outside the company, but every once in awhile he'll try to come in....so they let him. (The company being the one across the street). He panics after awhile being inside (she said about an hour) so they let him back outside their front door. He has probably never been in a house before so one could assume he feels "trapped" when indoors, and because everything is so new...he wants to return to a place that is familiar. Woman's husband is a vet who came OUT to the company to do a look over on the dog and will be doing his basic vetting on site until trust is gained.


Wow, what a great turn of events! I love that the woman's DH is willing to come out and do some basic vetting.

Keep us up to date!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Just thought I would post an update. The reformed "Landfill dog" now lives with the worker and her veterinary husband. He's no longer "on the streets"!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Great news! Does he go to work every day to his old stomping grounds?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Nope. He hangs out with his "dad" at the veterinary practice...which also happens to be on the family's property. 

(House is about 100 yards from the practice - must be nice!)


----------

